# my new bottom feeder



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

hes about 1.5''


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Nice catfish man!
What are you feeding him?


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

husky_jim said:


> Nice catfish man!
> What are you feeding him?


algae wafers and bits of shrimp and smelt leftover from my P's

hes hiding somewhere... my P's definetly didnt eat him because there bellies didnt get fat... they can hide under rocks right?

EDIT- oops nevermind... found him... i thnk hes gonna do well with my P's... hes hiding aorund my big rock and my P's never go there


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

nice,what do you have it with?


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

thePACK said:


> nice,what do you have it with?


 P's :laugh:

and I have one, he is soo fat, and they hide all the time, I am pretty sure they are nocturnal. But when ther is food around mine comes out for a feast


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

thePACK said:


> nice,what do you have it with?


 see my sig









55 gallon tank 
--------------------------------
(3) 3'' caribe
(3) 3/4'' tiger barbs
(1) spotted raphael cat


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

Lonald said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > nice,what do you have it with?
> ...


 got pics of yours?

i think they grow to like 4'' while the stripped ones grow larger, like 6'' right?


----------



## Andy1234 (Apr 23, 2004)

i think they both get like 8-10 inches i saw one that was 8 inchs in a pic with some rtcs and tigs but it takes years and years for them to get that big


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Nice looking catfish, just don't name him or get attached to him.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

SLANTED said:


> Nice looking catfish, just don't name him or get attached to him.


 my P's didnt even notice him yet...


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sweet looking

and good luck


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

shutter13 said:


> SLANTED said:
> 
> 
> > Nice looking catfish, just don't name him or get attached to him.
> ...


 soon they will


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

they get around 6 inches, and aslong as you give him a good little cave to hide in he should be fine :nod:

I could take some pics but I would have to get him outa his cave with a treat, i might try later, but basicaly picture yours but imagine he ate a marbel :laugh:


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Very nice!!!


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

god dammit hes gone... i turned over my big rock and my lil snowglobe, looked by my wood and plants, hes no where to be found









i really dont know how my P's saw him... he was completley out of sight


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Sucks dude. I was just about to comment saying I should pick up a raph for my tank but... Did you have a cave set up the piranhas couldn't get into even if they knew where he was or were you just counting on him not catching their attention?


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Sucks dude. I was just about to comment saying I should pick up a raph for my tank but... Did you have a cave set up the piranhas couldn't get into even if they knew where he was or were you just counting on him not catching their attention?


 the rock on the right... he was hiding in the front of that between it and the glass

maybe he left at night, im not sure...


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

dam thats a pretty open tank, i wouldn't expect him to last long in there


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

mr.freez said:


> dam thats a pretty open tank, i wouldn't expect him to last long in there


 he didnt









i like the open look... more swimming room, plus my caribes arent that skttish


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Well, I don't agree with these kinds of mixes but you should have seen some kind of remains. Being an armored cat, the p's would not have been able to eat everything...


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

beautiful


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

acestro said:


> Well, I don't agree with these kinds of mixes but you should have seen some kind of remains. Being an armored cat, the p's would not have been able to eat everything...


 i just researched the tank, he is 100% not in there... no remains either... but its not that odd because when my p's get their feeder treats they never leave anythign


----------



## lighter (Mar 2, 2004)

Sweet little small cat!!!!!


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

They are awsome fish,just give him a dark cave and he will only came out at night,making him safe from the P's.Good Luck!


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

i woke up, put my glasses on, look over at my tank to admire my P's and then i see a little black object stuck between my rock and glass....

HES ALIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!! MWHAHAHAHQA HES ALIVE!!! i have no idea where he went.... i look everywhere in my tank...










any tips on feeding him the algae wafers? hes dead in the daytime so before i go to bed should i just leave a piece of wafer right by him?


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

I feed mine just before going to bed.:nod: a piece of pvc would make an exellent cave.









Here is my stripped one,also own two sppotted like yours


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

That's a sweet little bugger...

I have a couple of Spotted and Striped Raphaels with my piranha's too - some of them share a tank with piranha's for as long as two years, and I guess they'll last for quite some time more.

Here's a piccy of one of my Spotted ones:


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

How are them Judazzz??? my 2 spotted one are 3''-3.5'' while the stripped one is 5''+ and i have seen this guy in bull like fight when the pleco want to enter to his cave :laugh:


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

damn i really like this guy... hes chylling on my driftwood now...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

shutter13 said:


> damn i really like this guy... hes chylling on my driftwood now...


Well, enjoy him while he's visible...
In the past I've declared mine dead numberous times, only to resurface during tank redecorations. They are usually very secretive and almost exclusively nocturnal, so being able to see them out and about with the lights on is almost like a special treat!

elduro:
my spotted ones (I have 3) are all 2,5-3" in size, my striped one is about 4" (I had one bigger than 5", but sold him to make room for a cooler fish).
I know where they all hang out during day time, so it's easy for me to check wheter they are still alive or not. They aren't very active though, until I drop in an algae pellet or two - then they become pushy and start fighting their pleco tank mates for food. But other than that, my raphaels share their hiding place with other bottom dwellers without trouble...









Here's a piccy of my old 5,5" Striped Raph.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

yea i thought he was dead for a week if u read the middle of the thread


----------

